# Rigging for sharks (casting not yaking)



## spydermn

Still planning on a trip in Oct  Wondering if running a clothes pin rig would be more effective that trying to cast a big chunk of lead and bait for med sized sharks? I do not have a yak and do not know anyone who yaks. Been thinking of ways of getting bait out but clothes pin rig seems to be the best way to get bait out the farthest.

Any other ideas?


----------



## ja2808

I have been fishing for sharks the best I can for almost two months without a kayak. I've tried the pin rig, it’s a no go, even with a live fish the waves pull it off. You have to cast your bait so bring something with high capacity and castable, braid helps with capacity issues. Where are you going?


----------



## spydermn

Hatteras island. Not sure where exactly. We usually just drive around and talk to people until we find where the fish are.


----------



## dudeondacouch

Braid will help your capacity AND casting distance if you're using spinning gear.

However, even high test braid will get tailed off pretty easily by a decent shark. To keep this from happening, your terminal rig or your leader have to be mono/fluoro that's long enough to extend past the tail of the biggest shark you're expecting to beach. How do you attach that length of leader to your braid and still be able to cast it reliably and far? That's the million dollar question.

I've been experimenting with making my own casting-specific wind on leaders, and while it's too soon to endorse over other options, it seems to be working very well. I pulled in 8 or 9 sharks (5.5'-6' range) last time I was down in NC, all using my wind-ons, and didn't lose a single one. The only knot is a very small albright from mainline to hollowcore, so they cast quite will IMO.


----------



## ja2808

What pound mono are you speaking of for your leader? I have had 60 and 100lb both tail broken recently.


----------



## dudeondacouch

I have 80, 100, and 130.

But I only used a 100lb and a 130lb last trip. Both Stren, both held up without issue.


----------



## Phaedrus

Just had 50lb mono shock leader shredded on a tail whip. I am going to move to 80lb Momoi Diamond Mono for my shock leader. A friend of mine uses this on his boat deep sea fishing and he swears by it. He says that is stronger, frays less and is thinner in diameter. It definitely is easier to tie knots in than others I have used!!!

I am also beefing up the rig for overkill.

10/0 owner circle - 18 inch 200lb wire cable - 350lb swivel - four foot 200lb mono with a snap swivel slider for sinker - 350 lb swivel to shock leader

will crimp most of this


----------



## NCfisher

I know someone who attaches their line 2 a kite a flies it out there. When its were he wants it 2 be he just yanks the line real hard and reels in the slack and brings in the kite.


----------



## dudeondacouch

Phaedrus said:


> Just had 50lb mono shock leader shredded on a tail whip. I am going to move to 80lb Momoi Diamond Mono for my shock leader. A friend of mine uses this on his boat deep sea fishing and he swears by it. He says that is stronger, frays less and is thinner in diameter. It definitely is easier to tie knots in than others I have used!!!
> 
> I am also beefing up the rig for overkill.
> 
> 10/0 owner circle - 18 inch 200lb wire cable - 350lb swivel - four foot 200lb mono with a snap swivel slider for sinker - 350 lb swivel to shock leader
> 
> will crimp most of this


Sounds like a good start. 

Make sure you use double-barrel sleeves, a proper cup-to-cup crimping tool, and don't put aluminum crimps on steel leader.


----------



## GreenFord

I go wire for hook (18"-24") then use weedeater line for a "shock" leader.


----------



## yerbyray

I made my rigs from the examples shown on the website http://www.tx-sharkfishing.com/shark-fishing/ I can't vouch for how they work as I have no one to shark fish with or a reel with enough capacity to try.

I would think that it would take three person team to surf shark fish: one to reel, one to apply the pressure dressing and the other to go and get help.

I'm scared to intentionally try and catch one.


----------



## yerbyray

NCfisher said:


> I know someone who attaches their line 2 a kite a flies it out there. When its were he wants it 2 be he just yanks the line real hard and reels in the slack and brings in the kite.


I haven't looked into it but I bet a cheap remote controlled boat could be crafted for something like this. I'll have to ponder this during the next beer drinking session.


----------



## ja2808

I've pondered it all on nights I can’t sleep, the boat would be tricky (line would come off prematurely, or not come off at all) and the kite, well west winds are rare.


----------



## spydermn

My thoughts have been drifting to kites also, but how much kite do you need to get 12oz of lead and 1#+ of bait in the air? how often are the winds correct (offshot gere) for this kind of rig? How much line do I need to to get the bait out 500yrd? (the hypotonus of the triangle created by the kite line?)


----------



## dudeondacouch

500yds^2 + height of flight^2 = X^2, where X=amount of line out (not counting sag)


----------



## Chugg'n & plug'n

balloon rig with an offshore breeze. tie a life saver to the end of the balloon rig. by the time balloon is far enough out, the life saver will melt and drop your line to davy jones's locker.


----------



## yerbyray

http://rcfishingworld.com/rcboats.htm


----------



## dudeondacouch

Using an R/C boat in the ocean is probably not so good of an idea.

1. Once you get further than normal casting distance, you're going to have radio transmission issues.

2. Good luck piloting it at night.

2. What would you do if you capsized it? If the current is moving anything other than into shore, it's gone.


----------



## yerbyray

dudeondacouch said:


> Using an R/C boat in the ocean is probably not so good of an idea.
> 
> 1. Once you get further than normal casting distance, you're going to have radio transmission issues.
> 
> 2. Good luck piloting it at night.
> 
> 2. What would you do if you capsized it? If the current is moving anything other than into shore, it's gone.


Yeah I agree but half the fun is thinking of solutions. I doubt that there is a viable inexpensive way to tote bait out. Heck I have even thought about bribing a surfer to take one out but that is sort of fundementally wrong as I hate to get the sharks expectations up that I am offerring him a surfer.


----------



## dudeondacouch

You could try this:

1. build hard foam water wheel.

2. get inside like hamster.

3. walk on water.


----------



## spydermn

I tried that once and it worked well until a good swell came up then I was like a hampster on crack


----------



## spydermn

This is a lot of what I am thinking, but use two rods with a breakaway clip at the 3 way swivle and no bottle Thoughts?


----------



## dudeondacouch

*
Revisiting an old thread for a few reasons...*




dudeondacouch said:


> I've been experimenting with making my own casting-specific wind on leaders, and while it's too soon to endorse over other options, it seems to be working very well. I pulled in 8 or 9 sharks (5.5'-6' range) last time I was down in NC, all using my wind-ons, and didn't lose a single one. The only knot is a very small albright from mainline to hollowcore, so they cast quite will IMO.


It is no longer too soon; I now endorse this fully. Turned a freight train on a 100lb wind-on after a 300+yd initial run last fall, and only lost it because he eventually bit through my bite leader. Rig came back tailed all to hell, but 100% intact. Definitely the biggest fish I've ever been able to turn.



spydermn said:


> dudeondacouch said:
> 
> 
> 
> You could try this:
> 
> 1. build hard foam water wheel.
> 
> 2. get inside like hamster.
> 
> 3. walk on water.
> 
> 
> 
> I tried that once and it worked well until a good swell came up then I was like a hampster on crack
Click to expand...

I would dearly love to see a video of this. Please do it again. 



spydermn said:


> This is a lot of what I am thinking, but use two rods with a breakaway clip at the 3 way swivle and no bottle Thoughts?


Everything about this picture is hilarious.


----------



## draggsxr1000

I tried the kite ordeal. nw winds just dont happen. Also a cheap kite can only pick up about 8oz sinker


----------



## dena

I was on Assateague a while back, and a group of guys came down with this yellow submarine looking thing about 2 1/2 feet long. They tied the bait and hook to that thing with a clip. Tied another line to it too, this one to wind the contraption in if it broke down. I tried to ask questions, but they were tight lipped about how it worked, but work it did. They could get the bait out as far as they wanted to.
I wish I could give you more info, but maybe google has something about it.


----------



## ncsharkman

You can kite out a huge bait! After your kite is up good tie a small balloon on the string and about a couple feet down from the balloon put a lifesaver candy on the tag end of the line. The candy goes to a snap swivel fixed on your leader right above your "tuna" head! After your bait is where you want it just hold your line until the candy melts and your bait drops! Now your "SHARKIN"!!!


----------



## CarolinaChuck

Have you considered renting a Kayak? Many areas on the coast have rentals...some are a bit pricey if it is just you, but for a few folks for the week it may be something to think about.

CarolinaChuck


----------



## ncsharkman

P.S. Cheap "AZZ" Gala kites are the best! I also like ones with "spongebob square pants" on them If i can find them! If your "sharkin" they think your crazy so you might as well conferm it! Dave Wolfe


----------



## sunburntspike

ncsharkman said:


> P.S. Cheap "AZZ" Gala kites are the best! I also like ones with "spongebob square pants" on them If i can find them! If your "sharkin" they think your crazy so you might as well conferm it! Dave Wolfe


dave, we in the know never needed confirmation on your mental stability,only on your mental ABILITY,lmao!! by the way the flip-flops will be in full force this weekend,just hope a big'un cooperates


----------



## ncsharkman

BAD SPIKE!!! NO Cupcake for You!


----------



## BlaineO

dena,

Google electric fishing torpedo or electric kontiki. Either of these fit the description you provided.

Blaine


----------



## dena

Blaine, it was the Kontiki, I believe. These guys shark fished all night, said they caught. That thing was chugging baits out, but getting it aimed right, fighting the shore currents, and getting it where they wanted was the trick.


----------



## NC KingFisher

*Bait deployment*

Option 1: find someone with a kayak
Option 2: Find a stupid surfer
Option 3: Rent a kayak. To save money eat:spam:
Option 4:Just pull a mcguyver and swim the bait out


----------



## ncsharkman

NC KingFisher said:


> Option 1: find someone with a kayak
> Option 2: Find a stupid surfer
> Option 3: Rent a kayak. To save money eat:spam:
> Option 4:Just pull a mcguyver and swim the bait out


 If you choose #4 please leave an updated will for your family! Swimming with a "bloody" tuna head could be a health risk. I have tried to get "SPIKE" to swim my bait out by offering him cupcakes and mountain dew but so far he has declined my generous offer!


----------



## spydermn

Well I forgot to post. Massive FAILure. I am going to be getting a yak and doing it the right way...


----------



## draggsxr1000

This submarine got me thinking. Radio controll is out. That limits your range. What if u took it Part and hooked the motor to a toggle switch. Hook a fishing line to it not only to bring it home but to measure how far out you where. Or better yet use a boat. I suggest cloths pins to hold your baited line. Yank and ket it fall. Ghetto but affective. Instead of the expensive yak you could use an inflatable boat. Im buying one to fish my local lake. 12 ft long 6 ft wide. Electric trolling motor. 138 for the boat 25 for motor mount and 99 for trolling motor.


----------



## dudeondacouch

Inflatable boat w/ trolling motor in the ocean? Dahahahahahaha


----------



## NC KingFisher

*Bait deployment*

Shooter might do it for a brownie I heard he likes those. Also get a ballon with a live saver.(works best off the pier) Also try giving spike a scooby snack. It always works in the cartoons. Think i might break the bass hunter out next time the waves a re kicking and nobody wants to kayak the bait.It has a 28 lb thrust trolling motor. Should be fine right


----------



## BlaineO

spydermn,

What did you try that failed, and what happened?

Blaine


----------



## Papa-T

I've never sharked fished myself but I have talked to the guys that do. I can't afford the big reels or a kayak. Even if I could I can't see myself carring a bloody tuna head out with a kayak. Man those guys have balls. I talked to a guy back in October and ask him if it made him nervous taking out the tuna heads. He said only after dark. S--t.


----------



## dudeondacouch

I've never yakked out baits, but I have waded out onto bars plenty of times. It becomes a whole new ballgame after dark.


----------



## gilly21

From July through November there are plenty of big sharks caught within casting range. Standard 8-n-bait rig with a steel leader and chunk of fresh meat will get the attention of the in shore black tips, browns, sand bars, sand tigers, etc. Pretty much anywhere south of cape point in October will get you hooked up by just casting from the beach. And believe me some of those you would not be able to stop with a 12/0. At dusk the fish move in close and will come on the inside of the bar as long as there is enough water to clear it. Shark fish the same wya you drum fish find a cut in the bar and cast it out of find the bar in close enough to get over on the cast. My 525 and slosh30's have put plenty of 5-7' sharks on the sand with just a casted bait.


----------



## ncsharkman

gilly21 said:


> From July through November there are plenty of big sharks caught within casting range. Standard 8-n-bait rig with a steel leader and chunk of fresh meat will get the attention of the in shore black tips, browns, sand bars, sand tigers, etc. Pretty much anywhere south of cape point in October will get you hooked up by just casting from the beach. And believe me some of those you would not be able to stop with a 12/0. At dusk the fish move in close and will come on the inside of the bar as long as there is enough water to clear it. Shark fish the same wya you drum fish find a cut in the bar and cast it out of find the bar in close enough to get over on the cast. My 525 and slosh30's have put plenty of 5-7' sharks on the sand with just a casted bait.


 Gilly 21 is right! I heaver fish some for them but the bigger ones will kick your AZZ! I hooked up with a "hog" from O.B.X. pier in October and I couln't stop the fish. I had a Trinidad "50" reel on a custom standup rod and He proceded to "spool me of 1000 yards of 100 lb test power pro! A 12/0 would have done me no good as the Trinidad has a better drag and I didn't even slow him down! I did manage to get a big hammer in close to the pier a week later. He was about 400-500 pounds and was nothing compared to the first one.
KEEP ON "SHARKIN"!!!


----------



## NC KingFisher

gilly21 said:


> From July through November there are plenty of big sharks caught within casting range. Standard 8-n-bait rig with a steel leader and chunk of fresh meat will get the attention of the in shore black tips, browns, sand bars, sand tigers, etc. Pretty much anywhere south of cape point in October will get you hooked up by just casting from the beach. And believe me some of those you would not be able to stop with a 12/0. At dusk the fish move in close and will come on the inside of the bar as long as there is enough water to clear it. Shark fish the same wya you drum fish find a cut in the bar and cast it out of find the bar in close enough to get over on the cast. My 525 and slosh30's have put plenty of 5-7' sharks on the sand with just a casted bait.


Thats what you need the 16/0 for.


----------



## dialout

I dont have a yak either, but fish for them from shore and catch plenty 2-3 footers, with surf spinning combo's...and have been working on my conventional cast now to try and get a little more line and distance hopefully to get into the 4-5 footers range....without the yak you can come by at sundown, and the first few hours of dark and watch my silly @ss wade out to cast...just far enough to get scared, cast, and come running back in


----------



## spydermn

As for the fail, where do I start. Kite was to small and wouldnt fill with air. To much sea to carry when we did get the kite to fill. Using two reels to send kite and bait out was a disater (tangled lines blah blah blah) The bait was to heavy for the kite. Wind was never in the correct direction. 

Yep, fail. Yak is the way next time.


----------



## gilly21

dialout said:


> I dont have a yak either, but fish for them from shore and catch plenty 2-3 footers, with surf spinning combo's...and have been working on my conventional cast now to try and get a little more line and distance hopefully to get into the 4-5 footers range....without the yak you can come by at sundown, and the first few hours of dark and watch my silly @ss wade out to cast...just far enough to get scared, cast, and come running back in


Two situations that come to mind for me on wadding when the sharks are thick. 
1) 2009 in January we were wading out to the bar in the hook at Cape Point. It was about a 75 yard wade through a waist high trough. We were getting bit on just about every cast and bringing in 5-6 foot duskys. Some runs were unstoppable and we broke them off if we couldnt turn the fish. Well on one wade/cast I turned to walk back to the beach when I noticed BETWEEN me and dry sand there was a 9is foot shark chasing a puppy drum or a couple of them in the slough I had to walk back through. This fish was maybe 20 yards from the beach in the daylight. I was staning in knee deep water about 30 feet from it when I saw what was going on. this was mid day. So that was my last wade/cast for a while and was not even a concideration after dark. 

2) Fishing fort Fisher one late September and having consistent 3-6 foot black tips throght eh evening, I was releasing one 40" BT. While reviving the fish and standing knee deep I watched the fish slowly swim away from me. I was able to follow the fish due to the moon light and it stayed right at the surface. Well the shark was about 12 ' from me when it looked like someone dropped a a brick from the sky right on top of the fish. Big splash, huge swirl, and a turd just about fell from the sphincter. As my heart slowed to an almost normal pace I noticed something wash up about 10 yards down the beach from me so I went to check it out. It was the fish I just released and it had a perfect bite mark on its side from just behind the jaw bone to about midway down its torso. I measured the width and it was 19" across. I have a pic somewhere I will try to dig up. Keep in mind that summer we put an estimated 12' tiger, not sand tiger and real tiger shark, on the sand in the same spot. I have also seen bulls back inside the cribbings so I know they are around too. 

Moral of the story, you don't have to cast that far to catch sharks when the water is warm. nor do you NEED a kayak :fishing:


----------



## dialout

The wife gets mad when i pull sharks out, its one of those things where you know they are around but dont think about it much untill you start seeing them. So she watches from the deck and i personally think just waits to laugh for the day when i eventually run out with a stump...


----------



## ncsharkman

I remember about 25 years ago at Buxton back in the "Hook" I was wadeing a big tuna head with a trashbag out past the breakers when the wife started yelling "Shark" to me. I looked behind me and there was a Big Hammerhead [10-12 footer" following me real close! I droped the bait and slowly walked back to the beach. The shark didn't take the bait but did cruise up and down the beach for a good 30 minutes! I checked my pants and then sat down and re- elvaluated the wadeing out idea! Several beers later I was back out wadeing a bait though.:redface:


----------



## NC KingFisher

ncsharkman said:


> I remember about 25 years ago at Buxton back in the "Hook" I was wadeing a big tuna head with a trashbag out past the breakers when the wife started yelling "Shark" to me. I looked behind me and there was a Big Hammerhead [10-12 footer" following me real close! I droped the bait and slowly walked back to the beach. The shark didn't take the bait but did cruise up and down the beach for a good 30 minutes! I checked my pants and then sat down and re- elvaluated the wadeing out idea! Several beers later I was back out wadeing a bait though.:redface:


Just keep a piece of leader wire in your pocket. I heard it keeps you from getting bit


----------



## draggsxr1000

dudeondacouch said:


> Inflatable boat w/ trolling motor in the ocean? Dahahahahahaha



Lol coast guard and navy seals use them. Why cant we. Not talking about a pool toy here look up sea eagle boats


----------



## draggsxr1000

dudeondacouch said:


> Inflatable boat w/ trolling motor in the ocean? Dahahahahahaha



Lol coast guard and navy seals use them. Why cant we. Not talking about a pool toy here look up sea eagle boats


----------



## dudeondacouch

The Navy SEALS use trolling motors for amphibious operations?


----------



## draggsxr1000

Congrats you win.


----------



## draggsxr1000

http://www.wing.com/inflatable-boats-whitewater-rafts.php


----------



## draggsxr1000

Your right they dont use electic motors. They use paddles. For a few weeks till they earn a motor.


----------



## ncsharkman

I used a 9 foot zodiac with a 3 hp gamefisher for years to run baits! Great way to put out baits.


----------



## Shooter

Ya might want to check the regs. on launching a boat from the beach in OBX or Hattie, also if ya put an elect. motor on any water craft I think ya have to have boat numbers on it.

And yes I have paddled out baits before on my yak and yes there are bigger fish out there then my yak  nowdays I just bribe young guys to paddle my baits out


----------



## smacks fanatic

Shooter said:


> Ya might want to check the regs. on launching a boat from the beach in OBX or Hattie, also if ya put an elect. motor on any water craft I think ya have to have boat numbers on it.
> 
> And yes I have paddled out baits before on my yak and yes there are bigger fish out there then my yak  nowdays I just bribe young guys to paddle my baits out


phahahahaha thats epic right there.


----------

